# 8 girls one night!!



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Today I went to the mall, and I convinced myself to talk to 3 girls when I went to the mall. It didn't even have to be anything big, just small talk for a minute. Well, I did one, got on a roll, did another...and before you know it I talked to 8! I got no phone numbers, but I did get some good valuable experience here. I am going to try and do this tomorrow too (maybe only 3 this time though lol).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow. congrats at least your talking to them. i would worry about their digits until you feel comfortable at talking with girls.

advice: for those who are trying to get digits first, id say put that on the side, until you feel comfortable talking a girl. baby steps. don't rush into things.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn, that's impressive. I could never do that!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations!

May I ask, what made you not spring for the digits?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

slicenrice said:


> Today I went to the mall, and I convinced myself to talk to 3 girls when I went to the mall. It didn't even have to be anything big, just small talk for a minute. Well, I did one, got on a roll, did another...and before you know it I talked to 8! I got no phone numbers, but I did get some good valuable experience here. I am going to try and do this tomorrow too (maybe only 3 this time though lol).


Impressive!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:nw :nw


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, you got on a roll there!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, wow that's awesome! And a major accomplishment. How exactly did you approach them, if you don't mind my asking? I can't even fathom just walking up to a random girl at the mall and making small talk with them. :um 

Seriously though, huge victory here! :clap


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Bloody oath! That is impressive


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

amazing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice one bud you been sweet talking the honeys i see .


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

CON

GRA

TUL

ATI

ONS!

You did something that most of us SA guys could only dream of doing. You are THE MAN! Keep it up and soon you'll have a GF.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez, it was a babefest!
SliceNRice, you are NOT getting EIGHT boogies. You are only getting THREE! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

That's like second base for an SAer way to go!


----------



## f4lword (Jun 8, 2008)

congrats at the moment i couldnt picture myself doing that.


----------



## Oxius (Jun 9, 2008)

That is really impressive. Congrats bro ^^


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

good job, man, though that wasn't quite what I pictured when I read the title. :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Zero From Outer Space said:


> good job, man, though that wasn't quite what I pictured when I read the title. :lol


Actually there was a big gang bang afterwards if thats what you had in mind.


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

That is the definition of courage. I would never be able to do that. Good job!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I concur with all replies!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

good job mate I have done approaches as well but very low success rate meaning no date.


----------



## fchtrading (Jun 11, 2008)

He Shoots! He Scores!
Good Job


----------

